
Ask HN: What 5 software tools do you use most for work? - cagrimmett
What 5 software tools do you use most for work and what is your job? Another way of asking this: What software tools would someone need to learn if they had your job?
======
richardknop
Terminal (this is a requirement if you want to do any software related job
other than .NET I guess), some sort of a text editor with code code
highlighting (Sublime), internet browser (reading documentation is a big part
of my job), email client (reading & replying to work emails), version control
(git).

Those are basics but there are additional tools which you'll probably need to
use daily as well (JIRA, Slack or their equivalents, for example).

------
amirouche
As developper:

1\. a GNU/Linux (Ubuntu or Debian)

2\. urxvt or terminology, I use always the same commnands (cd, ls, git, emacs,
find, ag)

3\. emacs with elpy, rainbow-delimiters and web-mode using monokai theme

4\. i3 window manager

5\. weechat

And I am looking for a proper email client (webmail or whatever).

------
twobyfour
Software team lead / manager. Aside from the self-evident non-role-specific
stuff (browser, email, slack):

1) Jira 2) [Text editor of choice] 3) Mac/Unix command line 4) Git 5) [To-do
manager of choice]

------
pwason
Firefox, M$ Office (:/), XenCenter, RoyalTS (all on Windows), and misc. Linuxy
stuff..

I'm the IT Guy for a small non-profit research and development company in the
higher education sector.

Firefox is used for Spiceworks, various web-based management consoles for our
storage devices (and webmin on Linux VMs), and general web stuff. M$ Office is
mostly just Outlook and Excel. XenCenter to manage our XenServer
infrastructure, and RoyalTS is for RDC-ing to various servers and
workstations. Most Linux admin is done via webmin, or shell.

------
Communitivity
Emacs, Eclipse, Lein, Maven, Node. Two additional ones are in my kit box by
default, for different reasons, Java and MS Office. Java is required for Lein,
Eclipse, and Maven, and occasional Java components. Node is needed for tool
automation, in my case. Emacs is used for general editing needs, and Clojure
coding. MS Office is needed because any delivery which does not include
documentation doesn't count, and many I work with require documentation in MS
Office form.

------
jamesjguthrie
Research engineer

Every single working day for the past 3 or 4 years vim, terminal, C++, Chrome,
and just recently CUDA.

~~~
RUG3Y
Sounds fun =)

------
NumberCruncher
Data Scientist:

SQL Developer, SAS Enterprise Guide, SAS Enterprise Miner, Excel, Jira

We are a "SAS shop", therefore SAS is a must. Knowing other SAS products helps
to recognize when a statement like "it is not possible" in reality means "I am
not in the mood for working".

------
1_player
Full stack freelance engineer:

Visual Studio Code, iTerm, Trello, Google Chrome, and Skype :(

~~~
anywherenotes
don't like skype?

~~~
devopsproject
I'm sorry, you are breaking up. Can you repeat that?

------
29052017
SW Developer, Growth Hacker, Founder

Heres the list:-

1\. Operating system ( mostly Linux )

2\. Desktop ( mostly gnome )

3\. Keyboard/mouse/LCD .... drivers .. ( can't work without them, eh! )

4\. Browser ( mostly firefox )

5\. Google ( its a SW tool alright! )

------
justinclift
Doing Go web application dev:

• Linux (Fedora 25 atm), as debugging in Go only works well on Linux. Would
use OSX if Go debugging actually worked properly there. ;)

• Gogland (JetBrains Go IDE)

• Terminal

• pgAdmin (PostgreSQL GUI)

• Git

• and various web browsers

------
12s12m

      1. Gnome Terminal
      2. Neovim
      3. Google Chrome
      4. Pymodoro (https://github.com/dattanchu/pymodoro)
      5. Git

------
redpandaattac
Game producer:

Unity, Sourcetree, Trello, Sketch.app, Apple Notes

------
donaltroddyn
CTO: 1\. Chrome 2\. Pycharm 3\. Docker 4\. Git 5\. Boto

TBH though, a lot of my time is spent in Gmail (in Chrome) these days.

------
aguilarm
Sysadmin/web developer: kubectl/docker, Terminal, Intellij/jetbrains IDEs,
Unix tooling, Git

------
qmarchi
Hourly Programmer: * VS Code * TypeScript * _technically_ open source
orchestration platform * Vivaldi * Sketch.app

------
yshiran
As a quality owner, I use Lotus Notes, Jira, PPT, Excel, and other in-house DB
applications.

------
akg_67
Freelance Data Analyst/Data Engineering/Data Science...

R, Python, Jupyter, Tableau, MySQL Workbench

------
kc10
Fullstack engineer

IntelliJ at home(Eclipse at work), Sublime, Office Suite, Sequel Pro, Chrome
Dev Tools

------
awhiskeyshot

      1. Cygwin (Babun)
      2. Sublime Text
      3. Slack
      4. Chrome
      5. Mercurial

------
robpethick
C# Software Developer: Visual Studio, VS Code, SQL Server, web browser, slack

------
mijndert
Infrastructure engineer: iTerm, Sublime Text, 1Password, Slack, Google Chrome.

------
eswat
Product Designer/Developer

Sketch, Visual Studio Code, iTerm, Chrome Dev Tools, InVision

------
jakebellacera
Marketing web developer. Do web applications count?

Atom, git, PHP, Databricks, Google Docs

------
itsuzan
Notepad++, Oracle SQL Developer, Google Chrome, Skype for Business

------
superasn
[1] PhpStorm [2] adminer [3] Gdocs [4] Putty [5] Dropbox

------
fuzzygroup
Software Engineer: iTerm, TextMate, Enpass, Ruby, Git

------
AnimalMuppet
Emacs, gcc, Android Studio, Putty, and, um, Outlook.

------
RUG3Y
\- GNOME Terminal

\- Sublime Text 3

\- Chrome / dev tools

\- Virtualenvs / Virtualenvwrapper

------
cm2012
Marketing consultant:

Facebook ads

Google ads

Microsoft excel

Google analytics/analytics of choice

Mailchimp/Email automation of choice

Zapier

------
tumdum_
ssh, zsh, tmux, xterm, vim. In no particular order! I work in telco as sw dev.

------
wry_discontent
Emacs, Chrome, Pry, Heroku, Git

------
lambdafan
Linux Haskell (stack)

emacs (magit, intero)

------
OMARIONCLOVIS
WHAT SOFTWARE DO USE IN YOUR EVER DAY FIFE OF BEING HACK

------
miguelrochefort
\- Visual Studio

\- Team Foundation Server

\- Git

\- Outlook

\- Chrome

------
drakonka
* Visual Studio

* Notepad++

* Search Everything

* Terminal

* Google Chrome

------
spcelzrd
\- Xcode

\- iOS Simulator

\- git

\- vim

\- bash (to automate things)

------
tmaly
vim, tmux, bash, perl, make

